# R.I.P



## mindfloodz (Apr 30, 2011)

I took this on a bridge where I fish at pretty frequently. The story is that Chris (the person who's name is on the cross), died while trying to save a drowning boy. The boy saved himself, but Christopher got sucked in to the undertow. I guess Christopher was fishing when a teenage boy, that was fishing with a friend, got too close to the guard rail of the bridge and fell in. Chris jumped in to save him but got sucked into the undertow and never came back up. When I do night fishing there all alone it's a little creepy with that cross staring back at me the whole time. Anyhow, here's an HDR image of his memorial on the bridge.


----------



## 889Media (May 1, 2011)

I tried a little search of the story, and found this:



> Summary:  Will County Sheriff&#8217;s deputies were dispatched to the Des Plaines River regarding a possible drowning.  Christopher T. Borak, age 34, of 2022 Halsted in Chicago Heights was pronounced dead at about 8:30 p.m. after he drowned in the river.  Mr. Borak was out fishing along with some friends when his 14-year-old son and 12-year-old friend jumped in the water to cool off.  The friend began to struggle in the water, at which time Mr. Borak&#8217;s girlfriend jumped in to assist him, when she began struggling.   Several people in the area jumped in to save them and assist everyone out of the water.  Mr. Borak drowned in the rescue attempt.



Sad story


----------



## mindfloodz (May 1, 2011)

*I found this as well, thank you for finding that, cuz I was able to dig deeper knowing there was information on the Internet regarding Christopher's death.* 

Almost any time he had a free moment, Chicago Heights resident  Christopher Borak would spend it fishing, his family and friends said.He  was doing just that on Sunday afternoon when he jumped into the Des  Plaines River in Channahon Township to help his fiance, April Boam, her  14-year-old son, Michael Buster, and her 12-year-old son, Marc Whitten,  who were struggling in the water, authorities said Wednesday.
Borak's  fiance, Buster and Whitten made it out of the water safely. But when  onlookers jumped in to help them, Borak, 34, got lost in the river  during the confusion. Hours later, his body was discovered, authorities  said.
"He died trying to save someone else," said Borak's father,  Joseph Borak. "My son was a free-spirited young man. He had a heart like  a pound of soft butter. He was there if somebody needed him."
The Will County coroner's office determined that Borak died from an apparent drowning.
The  incident happened about 3:20 p.m., said Kathy Hoffmeyer, a spokeswoman  for the Will County Sheriff's Department. Borak was fishing with Boam  and the two children from a small bridge at Three Rivers Marina,  Hoffmeyer said. At some point, Buster jumped into the water to swim.  Then Boam jumped in, followed by Whitten.
"When [Whitten] jumped  in and realized he couldn't touch the bottom, he panicked," Hoffmeyer  said. Boam started to struggle too. That's when Borak leapt into the  water.
"Other people jumped in to help get everyone out,"  Hoffmeyer said. "[Boam] and the kids were fine, but they realized Mr.  Borak was nowhere to be found."
Rescuers found Borak's body about 8:30 p.m., and he was declared dead at the scene, Hoffmeyer said.
On  Wednesday, Joseph Borak and Boam gathered with friends at their Chicago  Heights home to comfort one another and share memories.
"I'm hanging in the best I can," Boam said.
They are planning a memorial service but did not have details on Wednesday, she said.
Borak  grew up in the south suburbs and went to high school in Mokena, his  father said. He worked in construction, was known to speak his mind and  had many friends. But his main joy was fishing, Joseph Borak said.
"He'd  been fishing since he was an itty bitty baby," he said. "I was the one  who took him. It was something I was always proud of -- he liked fishing  and when he grew older would do it on his own."
Joseph Borak said his family is struggling with the loss.
"Every time I turn around something happens," he said, choking back emotion. "It makes me fall apart."


----------



## Provo (May 1, 2011)

Nice Image sad story


----------



## digital flower (May 1, 2011)

I like the picture.
It's tough being a hero.


----------



## mindfloodz (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback Josh and flower. It is a sad story, it's also a constant reminder while I'm fishing there so be mindful of the undertow under that bridge. It's very narrow and it bottlenecks creating quite a bit of current in both directions. It's weird


----------



## mindfloodz (May 6, 2011)

Took this from a bracketed set. Much more range


----------



## jjezler1489 (Sep 22, 2011)

i knew chris personally and let me start by saying he was a good man an inspiration to myself and many others. that being said the story you have is a little off. chris was at the bridge celebration his longtime girlfriends sons birthday. everyone was enjoying the weather an as it was hot a few people were swiming. when one of the kids couldnt touch the bottom he started to panic. chris who was on the bridge fishing (this was his favorite spot) then dove into the water to save the child. a nearby boater came by to help with the rescue. chris was able to save the child an get him into the boat but sadly the events cause him to suffer a heart attack while in the water wich then lead to his drowning. chris was a hero to many an died a hero sacrificing his own life so a 13 year old could life a full life. his life will never be forgotten by those of us who knew and loved him.


----------

